# If u like wicks chappies Click HERE



## bjorncoetsee (28/3/17)

If anyone likes wicks chappies, check out my recipe on ELR. I'd say its 98% as close to eating a wicks chappie

http://tjek.nu/r/axAc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

Wick's and Chappies are two very different things, just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Wick's and Chappies are two very different things, just saying



Lol im talking about this chappies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Lol im talking about this chappies



and this is wicks bubble gum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

Chappies have bought out wicks. The white/green and red wrapper chappies is now wicks flavour.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (28/3/17)

Or maybe chappies just decided to clone it. Who knows.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

